# Found a bike servive stand that can handle a e-MTB for a reasonable price



## 2wheelfun (Jan 8, 2018)

*Just received a bike service stand today that I found on Amazon, MVPOWER Pro Mechanic Bike Repair Stand Adjustable Height Bicycle Maintenance Rack Work stand With Tool Tray, Telescopic Arm Cycle. These E-MTB weigh more then your standard bicycle, when I weighed my bike it was 54 lbs. and just might break most stands. Tried this one on my bike and so far so good and say a great buy for $60 bucks. It appears OK for weekend warriors but not industrial grade that you would find in a bike shop. This should make washing and maintenance much easier. Turning these bikes over to work on can do a lot of damage to things mounted on handlebars.






*


----------

